# With D800, are 5dII owners seriously considering switching systems? Like now?



## BornNearDaBayou (Feb 7, 2012)

I cannot believe what Nikon has put together! It baffles me Canon doesn't already have something near these specs. I'm just contemplating, but if Canon had a high MP DSLR that rivaled these specs we should have already heard by now. 

I have a D7000 and a 5DII, which I will probably sell BOTH to buy the D800. Call me a traitor, or whatever, but I do not need high FPS and extreme ISO performance. I am still a "prosumer" and have not to this date sold any prints for any money. Sorry, but I like the best equipment for the best price. I have the following Canon glass: 28-135IS, 35L, 50 1.8 i (metal mount), 17-40L, 70-300 IS

On the Nikon side, I have the following glass: 35/1.8 DX, 50/1.8 AF-D, 85/1.8 AF-D, Tokina 28-70/2.6-2.8, 70-300 VR. I planned for an eventual switch in case Nikon had a superior product. Right now it appears they do.


----------



## Z (Feb 7, 2012)

The grass may seem greener on the other side, and who knows, maybe it is... but by how much?

Enough to warrant the time and financial loss of selling all my Canon equipment and learning the Nikon system inside-out? Not for me - I know I could spend that time more effectively.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 7, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> . I am still a "prosumer" and have not to this date sold any prints for any money.



so what do you need 36 MP for? im puzzled! 

and as long as we don´t have the 5D MK3 specs.. what do you compare the nikon D800 specs too? a 3 years old camera like the 5D MK2 or the 1D X?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> what do you compare the nikon D800 specs too? ... the 1D X?



Yes - and it's rather sad for Canon that we actually can make such a comparison.


----------



## Astro (Feb 7, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> ,. I am still a "prosumer" and have not to this date sold any prints for any money.



but you DO a lot of big size prints... right?
that´s why you are in desperate need of a high MP camera (>30MP).


----------



## nicku (Feb 7, 2012)

let me tell you what i will do: 

I will wait 1-2 months until the 5DmK3 is announced and buy a brand new 5Dmk2 at $2000 or under. For what i use the camera (microstock and studio) 21 MP and very good IQ is more than enough.


----------



## Astro (Feb 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you compare the nikon D800 specs too? ... the 1D X?
> ...



well i don´t believe that the group canon aims at with the 1D X will be satisfied by 4 FPS....


----------



## Flake (Feb 7, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> I cannot believe what Nikon has put together! It baffles me Canon doesn't already have something near these specs. I'm just contemplating, but if Canon had a high MP DSLR that rivaled these specs we should have already heard by now.
> 
> I have a D7000 and a 5DII, which I will probably sell BOTH to buy the D800. Call me a traitor, or whatever, but I do not need high FPS and extreme ISO performance. I am still a "prosumer" and have not to this date sold any prints for any money. Sorry, but I like the best equipment for the best price. I have the following Canon glass: 28-135IS, 35L, 50 1.8 i (metal mount), 17-40L, 70-300 IS
> 
> On the Nikon side, I have the following glass: 35/1.8 DX, 50/1.8 AF-D, 85/1.8 AF-D, Tokina 28-70/2.6-2.8, 70-300 VR. I planned for an eventual switch in case Nikon had a superior product. Right now it appears they do.




And what is the maximum Iso on the D7000 ? wouldn't be Iso 6400 would it? With users complaining about poor performance at Iso 800 up (commercially unuseable) it might be best to wait until the reviews pass their verdict.

You haven't even waitied to see what the Canon answer will be, if it was just the 5D MkII then I'd perhaps agree with you, but until both are launched and in the field then I will be witholding judgement.


----------



## Fperez (Feb 7, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> I cannot believe what Nikon has put together! It baffles me Canon doesn't already have something near these specs. I'm just contemplating, but if Canon had a high MP DSLR that rivaled these specs we should have already heard by now.
> 
> I have a D7000 and a 5DII, which I will probably sell BOTH to buy the D800. Call me a traitor, or whatever, but I do not need high FPS and extreme ISO performance. I am still a "prosumer" and have not to this date sold any prints for any money. Sorry, but I like the best equipment for the best price. I have the following Canon glass: 28-135IS, 35L, 50 1.8 i (metal mount), 17-40L, 70-300 IS
> 
> On the Nikon side, I have the following glass: 35/1.8 DX, 50/1.8 AF-D, 85/1.8 AF-D, Tokina 28-70/2.6-2.8, 70-300 VR. I planned for an eventual switch in case Nikon had a superior product. Right now it appears they do.



"Patience, young padawan" 

We didn't see Canon's camera, why the rush when you don't even depend on the cameras for a job?


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 7, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> BornNearDaBayou said:
> 
> 
> > . I am still a "prosumer" and have not to this date sold any prints for any money.
> ...



+1

wtf?


----------



## sb (Feb 7, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> Sorry, but I like the best equipment for the best price.



Sounds like you're more interested in collecting equipment than taking pictures. Relax.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 7, 2012)

Remember some important considerations:


Canon has been making good business decisions over the last few years (not always what we wanted, in the ideal, but good for business)
Canon was not hit as hard by the SE Asia disasters as was Nikon
Canon has outstanding R&D facilities

It's a safe bet (though not certain) that Canon has been waiting for Nikon to show its hand. Seems likely that Canon has several options nearly ready for RTM, just waiting to see where it wants to position in the market. It would be unwise to jump now. Better to wait until the D800 actually ships.


----------



## vbi (Feb 7, 2012)

Um...no. To be quite honest the preview pics don't look to have any better IQ than my 5D2. And I know that I can take very acceptable pics at 3200 ISO or even 6400. No high ISO pics for the D800 yet, so the big question is....has Nikon been able to retain IQ at high ISO with the high number of pixels , which logically must be quite small compared to the 5D, which logically will generate more noise.

Lastly, I have an investment in lenses that is worth 5 times what the 5D costs. Why on earth would I throw that away?


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 7, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what Canon releases next. And an extra 50% more pixels wouldn't hurt. But only if it doesn't run into the noise and lens resolving problems. It won't help in some/most pictures, but in other ones, it can make a lot of difference. And $3000 is a reasonable price. We shall see how it really performs. But, I agree that I am stuck with Canon now due to the lenses, and I like their buttons better.

But, I would rather have a camera that could do panoramas, GPS, and HDR right when you take a photo than more MP.


----------



## cfargo (Feb 7, 2012)

With Nikon's lack of support and there unwillingness to sell parts, I don't care what they make at whatever price, I wouldn't buy Nikon. I would give up photography first.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Feb 7, 2012)

I was really unimpressed with the amount of noise in the landscape example
http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d800/img/sample01/img_05_l.jpg

Look at the green bushes just behind the yellow flowers

This picture makes me happier that I bought the 5D2 late last year, not regret it


----------



## KeithR (Feb 7, 2012)

vbi said:


> No high ISO pics for the D800 yet


This is rumoured to be from the D800 (the 4912 x 7360 image size fits). It looks OK - nothing special, but OK - for 6400 ISO. 


> Has Nikon been able to retain IQ at high ISO with the high number of pixels , which logically must be quite small compared to the 5D, _which logically will generate more noise_.


Just _no_. 

More, smaller pixels _do not_ mean more noise _at the image level_.


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 7, 2012)

Exactly, Jedi Master!

I anxiously await the 5D II. Like everyone else, I am stoked by the hype. However, getting long in the tooth myself, I know that we must actually see what materializes, and not just jump at speculation and perhaps empty numerical specs that have no correlation to real world results.

For me, I will remain excited to see how this drama plays out, and, likely purchase a 5DIII when early reports come in favorably.

Patience is tough!

sek



Fperez said:


> BornNearDaBayou said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot believe what Nikon has put together! It baffles me Canon doesn't already have something near these specs. I'm just contemplating, but if Canon had a high MP DSLR that rivaled these specs we should have already heard by now.
> ...


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 7, 2012)

I read a post on nikon rumors which said 36mp was great because 6mp was enough for most prints. Meaning he could sell some of his zooms and get a 24mm 1.4 and 85mm 1.4 and with the use of cropping turn instead of zoom use these as 24-70 and 70-200mm lens. He was saying cropping vs zooming doesnt make a difference and that this wouldnt be possible to this much of an extent with a less mpx rich sensor. 

What do those of you more intelligent than me make of this? It would be attractive to not need expensive zooms!?


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 7, 2012)

My 5dII is still a great camera, and it's 3+ years old! I can wait an extra month or 2 for Canon to bring their answer to the D800.


----------



## mistercarguy (Feb 7, 2012)

The D800 looks, on paper, to be a game changer. But Canon has yet to respond so I think we should wait and see what they come up with. In the good old film days, Canon always seemed to trump slow-moving Nikon with their better technology (Ever shoot fast action with an F4 compared to an EOS 1? I did and the EOS 1 was clearly better...) I suspect that Canon has something good in the wings and I because of what I do with photography, I can wait until they announce their pro-sumer 5D Mark whatever. 

That may not be true for everyone but for my magazine work, I have had images shot as .JPG's printed "double truck" from a 40D and they looked great on the page (OK, yes, with "L" lenses only). I have even heard back from editors who grouse that other contributors send 50 to 80MB TIFF's from their RAW files - even though there is no perceived IQ on the printed page. As much as I would like to own a camera that shoots with the highest quality possible, switching systems because of one press release doesn't make economic sense. Even when the new Canon comes out, I probably won't step up (unless it's for a bargain priced 5D MKII) since what I do doesn't need the bigger files. 

Anyway, good discussion!


----------



## K-amps (Feb 7, 2012)

Narcolepsy said:


> I was really unimpressed with the amount of noise in the landscape example
> http://chsvimg.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d800/img/sample01/img_05_l.jpg
> 
> Look at the green bushes just behind the yellow flowers
> ...



I dont have a real problem with a bit of noise in the shadows ... but at ISO 320 it's a bit high but still not horrible. What I have an issue with is the lack of resolution. Everything has a blurry haze, even the in focus yellow flowers... Is the Sensor suffering from Diffraction limitation?


----------



## torger (Feb 7, 2012)

For me the TS-E 24mm II lens is enough to be rather patient in the Canon camp , I hope they give TS-E 45 and 90 a similar makeover (TS-E 17mm is cool to have in the lineup too, but too wide for my taste so I don't plan to invest in it). There's also other lenses I'm very impressed with, such as the 70-200/2.8 II.

However say if we in 2014 - 2015 still is at ~20 megapixels as the highest res alternative my patience may run out.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 7, 2012)

I've said it once, and i'll say it again.

I strongly believe there is a man at Canon, sitting in front of a cupboard with half a dozen prototype bodies all ready to go into production at the drop of a hat (figuratively speaking).

Now Nikon have unveiled the D800 and the MP of the D3200, I believe that man is now chatting with his financial and marketing people to ask which one he should send to the production line.

As the point has been made elsewhere, i'm also gonna say it, because i believe it to be the case.
The 1DX AF will be put into the next FF release from Canon. It has been pointed out that doing this has lost Nikon no sales from their flagship camera(s) and i think Canon have learned this. It seem many more things make the difference between body a, body and body c, so far has people willing to part with cash is concerned.

How many potential 1DsIII buyers gave the 5D2 AF a thought when thinking "you know what 2 5D2's for the price of 1DsIII..."


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2012)

If you want to jump, by all means... just dont have buyers remorse whenever the 5d3 comes out... To me, I say good for Nikon, It's good one of these companies grew the balls to release a camera... now we will have to see what Canon and Sony can offer up to the offering plate. I wouldn't freak out until then. AFTERALL, wasn't the D800 a camera nikon waiting over 4 years to make? (D700 was released before the 5d2 with no video)...


----------



## BornNearDaBayou (Feb 7, 2012)

I am OP. To all of you naysayers questioning my desire for higher MP camera, here is my response: 

Although I don't or haven't sold my pics yet, hopefully in the future I will. I have a little extra money, fellas. Enough to purchase a camera in the 3-4k range. Sorry if that infuriates all of you "starving" photographers. I also have a college degree and my CPA certification that serves as my profession. I worked hard to get to this point in my life at 34....and it has cost me a lot of money and time. Sorry about that as well. 

I do landscape shots about 95%. With Nikon's wide angle options (16-35; 14-24) and newest primes (24/1.4; 35/1.4; 85/1.4) I do believe there is nothing wrong with ME jumping ship. I hope to sell some landscape prints in the near future....this is not a new toy for me to look at and collect as some jerk suggested. The 5dII does high MP shots excellently, as I will attest to that. Canon's wide angle lens options leave something to be desired, however. If the D800 has very similar ISO performance, with better video features, better image quality, dual card slots, and better build quality--why would I NOT buy the D800? Any arguments there? Huh?

I am excited to be a consumer or prosumer right now. Whoever you are, it is a buyer's market. Don't hate other people's excitement for new and improved equipment. Who knows? Maybe I will keep the 5dII AND buy the D800. It's my prerogative. I think Nikon was falling far behind Canon with their antiquated 12MP cameras. Now I will have everyone blasting me on that statement as well. 12MP is a weak amount of resolution for 2010 and beyond on a FF DSLR. Nikon always had arguably better performing AF and better ISO performance in FF cams. Now the question beckons: how will this translate in this next generation of DSLRs? And to all of you ladies who take each sentence of my posts and grind them down to fine dust, get a life. And stop hanging on every word like a political debate. It's not that important, I promise!!!


----------



## leGreve (Feb 7, 2012)

Not considering at all... not even upgrading my mk II to a III.

The 5D mkII is a stellar photo camera and with L glass in front it's damn near perfect for me. I have no issues getting the shots I need.
Regarding video... Couldn't care less. Please choose a real video camera for that instead of this indie crap


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Talk about jumping the shark.

Technology, especially between two leading companies tends to be a see-saw. 

I for one will be very happy if a large number of Canon users jump over to Nikon, because it will help me get my gear cheaper. 

I am not a High ISO shooter, but happy to know that when I do need to push the light more, my Canon can do a decent job of it. Have not been as happy from what I have seen from Nikon, as well as Nikon ranks as one of the worst customer service companies:

Compare: http://www.customerservicescoreboard.com/nikon with http://www.customerservicescoreboard.com/canon

So at 2 years newer and 50% more expensive, I would expect the D800 to offer a little more features. Will be interesting to see what Canon releases, but I am not panicking. Many people use to harp on Canon not having a 200-400 and how great the Nikon one was... Well. 

Technology races tend to be about back and forths... 

As far as the glass you have for sale... Sadly none of it does any good for me as I have the same range, but much better glass. I sort of have to laugh when I saw "Sorry, but I like the best equipment for the best price" and then saw middle of the line glass with the exception of the 35 1.4L, though looking at the lenses, I am suspecting more that this is really the 35 F/2


----------



## K-amps (Feb 7, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> If you want to jump, by all means... just dont have buyers remorse whenever the 5d3 comes out... To me, I say good for Nikon, It's good one of these companies grew the balls to release a camera... now we will have to see what Canon and Sony can offer up to the offering plate. I wouldn't freak out until then. AFTERALL, wasn't the D800 a camera nikon waiting over 4 years to make? (D700 was released before the 5d2 with no video)...



+1: 

Sony might do the same since the sensor could be Sony sourced (as is the D3200 sensor) which I may add could be a huge seller to the new entrants to the market who weigh in on MP's as their criteria. I have been waiting for the D800 to be released so that Canon can react and give us the 5D3. Thank you Nikon!!


----------



## distant.star (Feb 7, 2012)

The marketing satans LOVE these ping-pong people.

They sell everything at the drop of a press release to have the newest and best. If the competition ups the ante two months later, they hop to the other side of the net.

Dance to the tune, my friend, dance to the tune.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2012)

I just saw the photos of the new camera... I saw it has the joystick on the battery grip as well BUT BUT BUT *sarcasm* it has a *gasp* poppy up flash! How unprofessional! *end sarcasm*... looks nice... now i just have to wait on baited breath on the 5d3 to be announced...


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you compare the nikon D800 specs too? ... the 1D X?
> ...


you cannot compare a d800 to a 1dx neuro the 1dx is a pro body for starters and much hight fps completely different machines and i bet the 1dx high iso low noise is far superior to the d800 time will tell!


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 7, 2012)

Astro said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...


agree with you the d800 only achieves higher fps when on crop mode with grip attached a lot of nikon users are pretty unhappy about this!


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2012)

BornNearDaBayou said:


> Sorry I asked for and gave an opinion. It was not intended to offend anyone with $20-35k invested heavily in Canon equipment. I didn't realize so many professional photographers from ESPN, Rolling Stone, Vogue, and Time magazine were on here. And I also didn't realize they all are in the same market for a $3,000 camera. Shucks, I guess it was very entertaining to all of the professional photographers on this forum.
> 
> Please forgive me and try to look past my ill-timed post. It was not thought-provoking enough and lay in the bowels of feeble-mindedness. It is with great effort that I can even form a single sentence that every one of the high-brow forum users on here can comprehend without having a massive meltdown. I forgot that I tread too lightly in the presence of, well, for lack of better terms, Camera Gods. I will ask for forgiveness because I have committed the ultimate sin.



You are forgiven... While my investment in canon glass is ONLY like $3000 give or take, I do shoot professionally and any other gear I need is supplied either by my clients or padded into my prices, I honestly couldn't care less what the Nikon D800 pumps out or Sony's FF camera... I am excited what it could mean to the future cameras Canon can pump out, but I am not only specs driven, I care about how Canon treats me as a professional, I like the interface, I like the lens and body quality, I like the VF (I cant quite get used to the circle piece, but if a client demands that camera be used or supplies it, I will use it if needed. 

It's not that you committed the ultimate sin, but honestly what did you expect from a canon oriented forum, to find people who hate canon and are looking for a reason to jump ship?


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats enough name calling and flaming. Just act like adults.

Topic locked


----------

